

CodeBuddies is an organizing problem, not a technology problem - lpnotes
http://codebuddiesblog.tumblr.com/post/98667521733/codebuddies-is-an-organizing-problem-not-a-technology

======
lacus
Nice! Exciting to see these communities being built.

But I still want a Rap Genius for source code ;)

~~~
lpnotes
Haha. NEXT SIDE PROJECT!

:)

